# Busy Sunday



## limuhead (Nov 3, 2013)

My one day off is going to be busy; 5 new flasks, all awarded White Complex Paphs...


----------



## Justin (Nov 3, 2013)

jealous, i love complex whites. wish i had more space to grow out a bunch like that!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2013)

only 5? That's nothing for you!


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm looking for progress reports on these flasks. They do look fiiiine.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 4, 2013)

White complex? The flask at the bottom right seem to have a couple of seedlings with distinct mottled leaves.. Interesting...


----------



## Trithor (Nov 6, 2013)

Did I miss out where they were introduced? What are they (other than white complex)?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 6, 2013)

Those look like some beauties. I personally love the whites.


----------



## paworsport (Nov 6, 2013)

limuhead said:


> My one day off is going to be busy; 5 new flasks, all awarded White Complex Paphs...



Very Nice seedlings

do you have th edetails of the corsses ? I have received 2 months ago a complex white flask from Hadley Cash. These little things are growing very well at home...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2013)

Hadley/Marriott Orchids has great plants. He'll be at the Paph Forum next February. Are these Elfstones crosses? White Legacy?


----------



## fibre (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW, healthy big babies! 
Would be interesting to know the names of the awarded parents ...


----------



## limuhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Paph. Blanche Sawyer "Snowman" AM/AOS X Snow Bunting 'Muriel" FCC/AOS
Paph. Albion Bodnant FCC/RHS X Whitemore Norton FCC/AOS
Paph. Hsinying Yosemite x Sunshine Glory "Album"
Paph. Blanch Sawyer "Snowman" AM/AOS x Jack Tonkin "Robin" AM/AOS
and the last one, well, too cold to go out to the greenhouse in my BVD's...


----------



## fibre (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds good! 
lots of proven parents


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmm, this is going to need a bit of research! Sounds great though, I am envious!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it me or the plants? I've never was into Complex Paphs. I think they are just not attractive at all.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> Is it me or the plants? I've never was into Complex Paphs. I think they are just not attractive at all.



You?


----------



## fibre (Nov 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> You?



absolutely :wink:


----------



## phraggy (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with gotsomerice. The complex paphs, on the whole, don't go down very well in the UK. I think they are quite ugly when compared to all of the paph species!!------ but that's only my opinion!!!!!!!!!!!

Ed


----------

